# Clic = "echo" rouge à l'écran



## Christophe31 (11 Avril 2010)

Quequ'un sait il comment faire ce que fais le clic de souris dans cette video

Merci d'avance


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Il s'agit d'une otpion de ScreenFlow.
Il s'agit de l'option Highlight: Mouse Cursor que tu peux voir dans l'image ci-dessous:


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Avril 2010)

Ah c'est une option lorsque que l'on fait un enregistrement vidéo de l'écran ? Dans ce cas, merci de la réponse et dommage.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (11 Avril 2010)

essaye mouseposé peut-être 

http://www.boinx.com/mousepose/overview/


----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Ah c'est une option lorsque que l'on fait un enregistrement vidéo de l'écran ? Dans ce cas, merci de la réponse et dommage.



En effet oui, mais comme il vient d'être suggéré, il existe peut-être des solutions approchant l'effet désiré.


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Avril 2010)

Superbe, ça fonctionne comme je le souhaite merci.


----------

